# Pomegranate Glaze/Sauce



## mgwerks (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is a terrific glaze for chicken and pork. Using the base of pomegranate juice makes for a tasty but hard-to-identify flavor that makes you want more. This recipe is easily doubled for more glaze/sauce. See note at the end of the recipe about the listed hot sauce. For use as a glaze, double the brown sugar and glaze the meat 1/2 hour before removing from the smoker. For sauce, use as-is.

Ingredients:
6 T pure Pomegranate juice
4 T ketchup
2 T Búfalo jalapeno hot sauce
2 T brown sugar
1/2 T apple cider vinegar


Method:
Add all ingredients to a saucepan over medium low heat. Whisk together well.
As bubbles start to form, reduce to a slow simmer and let reduce by half, stirring occasionally to prevent sticking. It will thicken into a delicious sauce.

Here is the sauce over a bacon-wrapped smoked pork tenderloin:









Note:
The hot sauce listed is one of Mexico's best-kept secrets, and is the best selling sauce there. It is very thick, like ketchup, and doesn't run all over the place like the more popular sauces do, and it isn't overpoweringly vinegar-tasting. It is widely available at H.E.B. stores and Wal*Mart, and get the sauce with the red plastic safety seal around the cap - it has carrots listed as an ingredient.


----------



## ondagawood (Mar 15, 2010)

Its good to see someone else think of and use pom juice. You know what I use in my BBQ sauce............. pomegranate molasses ! (instead of regular molasses)

Scott


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 15, 2010)

That glaze looks tasty.


----------

